# A&E Distribution, Neepsend, Sheffield, South Yorks, October 2019



## HughieD (Oct 13, 2019)

*1. The History*
Very little history on this place. The former Distribution Warehouse is in an area known as Hallamshire Works on Boyland Street in the Neepsend district of Sheffield, on a 1.8-acre site. The site is well-placed due to its direct access into Sheffield city centre and out to the M1 Motorway at Junction 36. A Street View capture from October 2014 shows the site being used by C&D Transport Express. Meanwhile, a Google search also turns up A&E Transport Ltd, another Road Haulage Services company, to be based here too. A Companies House search confirms that they are one and the same and owned by the same directors, although A&E predates C&D.

They appear to have vacated the site in early 2016 as the premises were being advertised by estate agents Frank Knight in March 2016. The photographs from back then show the site to be clean, tidy and secure and on offer for an annual rental of £67,000. After then, with lots of other choices in terms of factory space rental in the area, the site seems to have been unoccupied. However, while the brochure pictures of the site show no trailers in the yard, today there are five left behind, hinting the premises may have subsequently been let out. 

*2. The Explore*
In the good old days Sheffield had a hat-trick of great explores (The former Law Courts, George Barnsley’s and the adjacent Cannon Brewery). Pickings are now pretty slim in the Steel City and we’re now down to here and Eagle Works just down the road in this neck of the woods. It’s a far cry from the halcyon days of exploring in Sheffield. However, with a bit of time to kill and the weather pretty decent for an October afternoon, I decided to head over here, with fairly low expectations. It’s been empty for a while and a regular hangout for the skateboarders and the graff artists. It’s a really easy in and relaxed explore, although as a former distribution centre, it’s spare in terms of fixtures and fitting and is effectively just a big empty factory space. That said, it’s quite photogenic with the graff and the crane is also a point of interest and worth half-an-hour of your time.

*3. The Pictures*


img3541 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The site’s yard:


img3550 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3547 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3543 by HughieDW, on Flickr


A&E Neepsend 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


A&E Neepsend 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3544 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3548 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This MARS piece looks pretty fresh:


A&E Neepsend 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The loading bays round the back:


img3551 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3552 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3556 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3557 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Down the side of the factory – to the right is a skate park and the massive former Cannon Brewery site straight ahead:


img3559 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the main event – the main factory building:


A&E Neepsend 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It’s empty but pretty photogenic:


A&E Neepsend 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


A&E Neepsend 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3563 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3565 by HughieDW, on Flickr


A&E Neepsend 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3573 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Mmmm. That looks nice!


img3574 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3575 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the better bits of graff:


img3570 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally, a few of that crane:


img3561 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3576 by HughieDW, on Flickr


A&E Neepsend 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 13, 2019)

OOh thats nice for an empty shed, love a bit of overhead crane action too!


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 14, 2019)

Brings back awful memories of working in cheap warehousing and in appalling conditions!
I'm guessing that that particular area is about to be redeveloped?


----------



## HughieD (Oct 14, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> OOh thats nice for an empty shed, love a bit of overhead crane action too!


Worth a pop in when you're next up this way mate...



Sausage said:


> Brings back awful memories of working in cheap warehousing and in appalling conditions!
> I'm guessing that that particular area is about to be redeveloped?


Yeah. It's quite a happening area round here at the moment. The big question is what happens to the brewery site as that has a massive footprint.


----------



## Explorer97 (Nov 17, 2019)

May go and check this out do de research on it


----------



## HughieD (Nov 17, 2019)

Explorer97 said:


> May go and check this out do de research on it



Not much research to check out TBH!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice to see a bit more crane action!


----------

